# كوكب البرية ... الانبا انطونيوس



## asmicheal (2 يوليو 2009)

*

اهدى هذا الموضوع لكوكب البرية 

الانبا انطونيوس ابو الرهبنة فى العالم كلة 


فى تذكار نياحتة 


واوعدكم بمعلومات جديدة يتقدس بها ذكرة الطاهر 

لمن لا يعرفة 


الانبا انطونيوس 

قصة الأنبا انطونيوس



هذا الجزء منقووووووووووووووووووووووووول
ولد هذا البار سنة 251 م فى بلد قمن العروس ( مركز الواسطى ) من والدين غنيين محبين للكنائس والفقراء فربياه فى مخافة الله ولما بلغ عمره العشرين عاما مات أبواه فكان عليه ان يعتنى بأخته وحدث انه دخل الكنيسة ذات يوم فسمع قول السيد المسيح " أن أردت ان تكون كاملا فأذهب وبع املاكك وأعط الفقراء فيكون لك كنز فى السماء وتعالى اتبعنى " ( مت 19:21) فعاد الى بيته مصمما على تنفيذ هذا القول واعتبره موجها اليه فأخذ فى توزيع امواله على الفقراء والمساكين وسلم اخته للعذارى .

وذهب سائرحتى وصل الى شاطىء نهر حيث وجد هناك جميزة كبيرة فسكن هناك ولازم النسك العظيم والصوم الطويل وكان بالقرب من هذا الموصع قوم من العرب وحدث فى يوم أن امرأة من العرب نزلت مع جواريها الى النهر لتغسل رجليها ورفعت ثيابها وجواريها كذلك فلما رأى القديس انطونيوس ذلك حول نظره عنهم وقتا ظنا أنهن يذهبن لكنهن بدأ فى الأستحمام فى النهر ! فما كان من القديس الأ انه قال لها : ياامرأة أما تستحين منى وانا رجل راهب أما هى فأجابت قائلة له اصمت ياانسان من اين لك ان تدعو نفسك راهبا ؟ لو كنت راهبا لسكنت البرية الداخلية لأن هذا المكان لايصلح لسكنى الرهبان . فلما سمع ذلك لم يرد عليها وكثر تعجبه لأن لم يكن فى ذلك الوقت قد شهد راهبا ولا عرف الأسم ( راهبا تعنى متوحد ) فقال فى نفسه ليس هذا الكلام من هذه المراة لكنه صوت ملاك الرب يوبخنى ز وللوقت ترك الموضع وهرب الى البرية الداخلية وأقام بها متوحدا لأنه ماكان فى هذا الموضع أحد غيره فى ذلك الوقت و اعتزل للنسك والعبادة وكان الشيطان يحاربه هناك بالملل والكسل وخيالات النساء وكان يتغلب على هذا كله بقوة السيد المسيح وبعد هذا مضى الى احد القبور واقام فيه واغلق بابه عليه . وكان بعض أصدقاءه يأتون اليه بما يقتات به فلما رأى الشيطان نسكه وعبادته الحارة حسده وهجم عليه وضربه ضربا موجعا وتركه طريحا فلما اتى أصدقاءه يفتقدونه وجدوه على هذا الحال فحملوه الى الكنيسة واذ وجد نفسه تماثل الى الشفاء قليلا عاد الى مكانه الأول فعاود الشيطان محاربته بأشكال متنوعة فى صورة وحوش وذئاب واسود وثعابين وعقارب وكان يصور له أن كلا منها يهم ليمزقه أما القديس فكان يهزأ بهم قائلا : لو كان لكم سلطان على لكان واحد منكم يكفى لمحاربتى وعند ذلك كان يتوارون من امامه كالدخان ، أذ اعطاه الرب الغلبة على الشياطين وكان يترنم بهذا المزمور " يقوم الله يتبدد اعداؤه ويهرب مبغضوه من امام وجهه " ( مز 68 : 1 ) وكان يعد لنفسه من الخبز مايكفيه ستة اشهر كاملة ولم يسمح لأحد بالدخول بل كان يقف خارجا ويستمع لنصائحه وقد استمر القديس على هذا الحال عشرين سنة وهو يتعبد بنسك عظيم ثم مضى بامر الرب الى الفيوم وثبت الأخوة الذين كانوا هناك ثم عاد الى ديره .

وفى زمن الأستشهاد أشتاق ان يصير شهيدا فترك ديره ومضى الى الأسكندرية وكان يفتقد المسجونين على اسم المسيح ويعزيهم فلما رأى منه الحاكم المجاهرة بالسيد المسيح وعدم المبالاة أمر أن لايظهر بالمدينة مطلقا ولكن القديس لم يعبأ بالتهديد وكان يواحهه ليسوقه للتعذيب والأستشهاد ولكن لأن الرب حفظه لمنفعة كثيرين فقد تركه الحاكم وشانه وبتدبير من الله رجع القديس الى ديره وكثر الذين يترددون عليه ويسمعون تعاليمه وراى أن ذلك يشغله عن العبادة فأخذ يتوغل فى الصحراء الشرقية ومضى مع قوم اعراب الى داخل البرية على مسيرة ثلاثة ايام حيث وجد عين ماء وبعض النخيل فأختار ذلك الموضع وأقام فيه وكان العرب يأتون اليه بالخبز وكان بالبرية وحوش كثيرة طردها الرب من هناك من اجله 

وفى بعض الأيام كان يذهب الى الدير الخارجى ويفتقد الخوة الذين هناك ثم يعود الى الدير الداخلى وبلغ صيته الى الملك قسطنطين المحب للأله فكتب اليه يمتدحه ويطلب منه ان يصلى عنه ففرح الأخوة بكتاب الملك أما هو فلم يحفل به وقال لهم : هوذا كتب الله ملك الملوك ورب الأرباب توصينا كل يوم ونحن لانلتفت اليها بل نعرض عنها وبألحاح الأخوة عليه قائلين : أن الملك قسطنطين محب للكنيسة قبل ان يكتب له خطابا باركه فيه طالبا سلام المملكة والكنيسة

وأعتراه الملل ذات يوم فسمع صوتا يقول له : اخرج خارجا وانظر فخرج ورأى ملاكا متوشحا بزنار صليب مثل الأسكيم المقدس وعلى رأسه قلنسوة وهو جالس يضفر ثم يقوم ليصلى ثم يجلس ليضفر أيضا وأتاه صوت يقول له : يا انطونيوس افعل هكذا وأنت تستريح فأتخذ لنفسه هذا الزى من ذلك الوقت وصار يعمل الضفيرة ولم يعد اليه الملل وتنبأ عن الأضطهاد الذى سيحل الكنيسة وتسلط الهراطقة عليها ثم اعادتها الى الحالة الاولى وعلى انقضاء الزمان ولما زاره القديس مقاريوس ألبسه زى الرهبنة وأنبأه بما سيكون منه .

ولما دنت أيام نياحة الأنبا بولا أول السواح مضى اليه القديس الأنبا انطونيوس وأهتم به وكفنه بحلة أهداها اليه القديس الأنبا أثناسيوس الرسولى البابا العشرين .

ولما شعر القديس الأنبا أنطونيوس بقرب نياحته أمر أولاده ان يخفوا جسده وأن يعطوا عكازه للأنبا مقاريوس و الفروة للأنبا أثناسيوس والملوطة الجلد للأنبا سرابيون تلميذه ثم رقد ممدا على الأرض وتنيح بسلام فى 30 يناير سنة 356 م وتلقت روحه صفوف الملائكة والقديسين وحملتها الى موضع النياح الدائم وقد عاش هذا القديس العظيم 105 سنة مجاهدا فى سبيل الطهر و القداسة ... بركة صلاته تكون معنا *


----------



## asmicheal (2 يوليو 2009)

دير الانبا انطونيوس بالبحر الاحمر مصر 






















*

الموقع: جبال الجلالة بالبحر الأحمر الزعفرانة 
أهم معالم الدير. 
الكنيسة الأثرية للأنبا أنطونيوس ترجع (غالبا) الي القرن التاسع الميلادى 
كنيسة الرسل: ذات الاثنى عشر قبة أعيد بنائها عام 1772 م 
كنيسة القديس مرقس الناسك أعيد بنائها عام 1766م وهى أيضا ذات الاثنى عشر قبة 
كنيسة السيدة العذراء 
مكتبة الدير: أنشأه البابا كيرلس الرابع 
مغارة القديس الانبا أنطونيوس. 




أحدث كنيسة منحوتة بدير العظيم الأنبا أنطونيوس العامر 
بالبحر الاحمر
تدعى كنيسة الصليب والقيامة 

باب الكنيسة*

















*

صليب أمام الكنيسة
منحوت من الحجر وليس من الخشب كما يترائى للناظر*






































*


قربانة بالوسط القديس العظيم الأنبا أنطونيوس أب الرهبان
بالأعلى القديس الأنبا بولس البسيط
باليمين القديس ابونا يسطس الأنطونى
باليسار القديس يوساب الأبح
بالأسفل القديس مرقس الأنطونى*















*

لم يتم حتى الأن الأعلان عن ميعاد أفتتاح الكنيسة
ويقال أنه سيتم تدشينها بيد البابا شنودة الثالث 



بالنسبة للدير :


يقع دير الأنبا انطونيوس على سفح جبل الجلالة القبلى بصحراء العرب .
مساحة الدير 18 فداناً وتأسس هذا الدير فى القرن الرابع الميلادى 361م - 362 م

ويمكن الوصول إليه 
أولاً : عن طريق السويس ومنها إلى رأس عارب ثم غرباً فى الصحراء عند العين السخنة .
ثانياً : من بنى سويف شرقاً الطريق الصحراوى غير معبد مجلة معهد الدراسات القبطية 1975 م - 1691 ش .. يصدرها معهد الدراسات القبطية - دير الأنبا رويس - شارع رمسيس بالعباسية القاهرة - مطبعة دار العالم العربى - 22 شارع الظاهر ص 78
ومكتبة دير الأنبا انطونيوس تحتوى على 1438 مخطوط يرجع معظمها إلى القرن 13 الميلادى .



أختير من دير الأنبا أنطونيوس 9 من الآباء ليصبحوا بطاركة للكنيسة القبطية (7)
1 - البابا غبريال السادس البطريرك الـ 91 

2 - البابا يوأنس الخامس عشر البطريرك الـ 99 

3 - البابا مرقس السادس عشر البطريرك الـ 101 

4 - البابا يوأنس السادس عشر البطريك الـ 103 

5 - البابا يوأنس السابع عشر البطريرك الـ 107

6 - البابا مرقس الثامن البطريرك الـ 108 

7 - البابا بطرس الجاولى البطريرك الـ 109 

8 - البابا يوساب الثانى البطريرك الـ 115 

9 - البابا كيرلس الرابع الشهير بأبى الإصلاح البطريرك الـ 110 

أساقفة تخرجوا من دير الأنبا أنطونيوس وسامهم قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث : 

1 - نيافة الأنبا أيساك الأسقف العام (13/6/1976م) تنيح 

2 - نيافة ألنبا ديسقوروس الأسقف العام (25/5/1980م) 

3 - نيافة الأنبا يسطس أسقف ورئيس دير الأنبا أنطونيوس (17/11/1991م) 

4 - الأنبا دانيال أسقف سيدنى بأستراليا وتوابعها 

سيرة أشهر الأساقفة فى التاريخ الذين تخرجوا من دير الأنبا أنطونيوس (8) 

1 - الأنبا يوساب الأبح 

2 - الأنبا صرابامون أبى طرحة 

3 - الأنبا باسيليوس نطران القدس السابق 

4 - الأنبا كيرلس مطران أثيوبيا (الحبشة) 

أشهر رهبان دير الأنبا أنطونيوس (9)

1 - الأنبا مرقس الأنطونى 

2 - أبونا يسطس النطونى 

3 - الأنبا بولس البسيط 



البابا غبريال المحب للبناء والتشييد يبنى دير الأنبا انطونيوس بعد 80 سنة من الخراب 

وهو أول بطريرك أثناء أو بعد إحتلال العائلة العثمانية (آل عثمان) مصر وكان يتوق إلى بناء الأديرة وتعميرها فقام بتعمير ديرى القديس أنطونيوس والقديس الأنبا بولا بعد أن دمرهما العرب وقتل كل من فيهما من الرهبان وهذا الديرين فى برية العربة بالجبل الشرقى للنيل بإقليم بنى سويف بالبهنسا , ويقول القس منسى يوحنا (1) : " لما قام عرب بنى عطية ونهبوا دير القديس الأنبا بولا وقتلوا راهباً من رهبانه وشتتوا شمل الباقيين إجتهد وإهتم فى عمارته (بناءه) ثانياً وعمره بالرهبان " وذكرت أيريس حبيب المصرى عن طريقة تعميره بالرهبان فقالت : " ولما اتم بناء الديرين طلب إلى رهبان دير السيدة العذراء (السريان) الذين هم إخوته فى الرهبنة أن يعيدوا الحياة الرهبانية إليهما , فذهب البعض منهم إلى الأنبا بولا والبعض إلى دير الأنبا أنطونى , وحملوا معهم عددا من الكتب المقدسة لتكون نواة لمكتبتى الديرين , ولا تزال كثير من اوانى البكنائس فى الديريرن وآلات الديرين للخدمة اليومية تحمل أسم دير السريان (2) 

وهجم عربان بنى عطية (قرب بنى سويف) على الديرين مرة أخرى فى محاولة لتخريبهما فلم ينجحا إلا فى تخريب دير واحد منهما وهو دير الأنبا بولا وقتلوا راهبا منهم وهرب الباقون ولكن العناية الإلهية أعطت تصميما البابا غبريال على البناء فرمم بعض أجزائه (3) 

وقام البابا غبريال ايضا بتعمير دير الأنبا انطونى بالجميزة - وهو المعروف بدير الميمون (4) 

كما قام أيضاً بتعمير أجزاء من الدير المحرق (5) 

وهناك فى سجل دير الأنبا أنطونيوس والأنبا بولا ذكرى الأنبا غبريال 7 فى كتاب رقم 391 طقس المحفوظ فى مكتبته يقول : " .. وكان هذا الأب طويل القامة ومعتدل الخلقة وروح لاقدس حال عليه , وكان له إجتهاد بليغ فى الصلاة والصوم والنسك الثقيل مع الإجتهاد البليغ البشر فى عمارة الأديرة وتشييدها أتم غاية , وكان بهم فرحاً زايداً , وقاسى شدايد من قبلها وفرحاً عظيماً من اجل ثباتها , وفتح فى زمانه دير القديس الطاهر العظيم الأنبا انطونيوس بالعربة وعمره عمارة حسنة الروحانية والجسدانية , وكذلك دير القديس العظيم الأنبا بولا فوقا منه , وعمر دير القديس أنطونيوس المعروف بدير الجميزة سكن انطونيوس أولا عمارة جديدة تعجز عنها طاقة البشر ... ويرعانا الرب بطلباته ويخلصنا من خطايانا بصلاته ويفتح لنا أبواب رحمته آمين " 

*********************************


----------



## asmicheal (2 يوليو 2009)

*

************************************************** *****

العثور على أقدم نموذج من اللغة القبطية في دير الأنبا أنطونيوس

القاهرة ـ ا.ف.ب: اعلن المجلس الأعلى للآثار العثور في مصر على اقدم نموذج مكتشف من اللغة القبطية في دير الانبا انطونيوس الواقع على ساحل البحر الاحمر في منطقة رأس الزعفرانة، على بعد 250 كلم شرق القاهرة، خلال قيام المجلس بعمليات ترميمه. 
وقال الأمين العام للمجلس زاهي حواس «تم العثور على هذه الكتابات تحت كنيسة الرسل التي تعتبر الأقدم بين كنائس الدير (شيد في القرن الثالث الميلادي) الست، حيث عثر على آثار كنيسة اكثر قدما بالقرب منها قلاية تحت سطح الارض بعمق مترين الى مترين ونصف المتر». 
وعثر على هذا النموذج الكتابي في القلاية، الغرفة التي يتعبد فيها الراهب، وهي مكونة من حجرتين متداخلتين، عثر في الحجرة الأولى على بقايا فرن صغير وبقايا موقد بدائى لطهي الطعام، وما زالت بعض اجزاء الغرفة مغطاة بالملاط، كما قال حواس. وفي الغرفة الثانية عثر على هذه الكتابات فوق احد الجدران إلى جانب مجرى للمياه مصنوع من الفخار وحوض صغير مبني من الطوب; اللبن المكسو بالملاط. ويعتقد ان هذه القلاية من اقدم القلايات التي استخدمها الرهبان الاقباط للتعبد. 
من جانبه، قال رئيس قطاع الآثار الاسلامية والقبطية عبد الله كامل ان الدراسات الاولية التي أجريت على مباني القلايات اثبتت انها «كانت مغطاة بأسقف مقببة تهدمت بفعل الزمن او بنيت بجذوع النخيل وأنها كانت مبنية في حضن الجبل الصخري الموجود بالجهة القبلية». 
يشار الى أن كنيسة الرسل تضم جسد القديس يوساب الذي توفي عام 1826 محفوظا في تابوت زجاجي . ويعلو سقف هذه الكنيسة 12 قبة وبرجا للأجراس. ويذكر ان الدير الذي شيده مؤسس الرهبانية المسيحية في العالم الانبا (القديس) انطونيوس يعتبر الاقدم في العالم ويقع على ساحل البحر الاحمر وتحديدا جنوب رأس الزعفرانة (250 كلم شرق القاهرة).
وقال الأمين العام للمجلس زاهي حواس إن بقايا مكونات مبنى الكنيسة المكتشفة وجدت بارتفاعات مختلفة وتضم قواعد أعمدة وبقايا ملاط لكسوة الجدران مرجحا أنها بنيت في عصور أقدم من عصر كنيسة الرسل الحالية التي بنيت على أنقاضها. كما أوضح بأنه عثر على عمق يزيد على مترين على قلايات كان الرهبان يستخدمونها للتعبد والتأمل. والقلايات عبارة عن مبان تبدأ بمدخل به بعض درجات سلم حجري يؤدى إلى حجرتين متداخلتين عثر داخل أولاهما على بقايا فرن صغير وبقايا موقد بدائي لطهي الطعام ومازال بعض أجزاء جدرانها مغطى بطبقة من الملاط. وأشار حواس إلى أن الحجرة الثانية عثر بداخلها على مجرى للمياه من الفخار وحوض صغير مبني من الطوب اللبن تكسوه طبقة من الملاط وعند تنظيف حوائطها ظهرت كتابات باللغة القبطية أثبتت الدراسات الأولية التي أجريت عليها أنها "من أقدم النماذج المكتشفة للكتابة القبطية".
والقلايات كانت مسقفة بقباب تهدمت بفعل الزمن وأنها كانت مبنية في حضن الجبل الصخري الموجود بالجهة القبلية. *


----------



## asmicheal (2 يوليو 2009)

*احدث معجزات للانبا انطونيوس




انا كنت في رحله لمصر وزورت دير الانبا انطونيوس واحد الرهبان قعد معانا علشان لو في حد عاوز يستفسر عن حاجه في الدير وقال لنا انه الاسبوع اللي فات في الليل حصلت حريقه كبيره قوي وكان ممكن الدير يتحرق بسببها طبعا كل الرهبان كانو بيجرو علشان يطفو الحريقه وفال كنا بنستنجد بالانبا انطونيوس صاحب الدير وفجاه ظهر نور عظيم جاي من المغاره ولقو العدرا والانبا انطونيوس واقفين فوق الجبل عند المغاره وطبعا طفت الحريقه من غير اي خسائر للدير بركة شفاعة العدرا والانبا انطونيوس تكون معانا امين










المعجزة ده انا شوفتها وانا صغيرة وعمرى ما هنساها ابدا
تقريبا انا كنت فى سن خمسة ابتدائى وطلعت رحلة اديرة البحر الاحمر الانبا بولا و الانبا انطونيوس انا واسرتى
واحنا فى دير الانبا انطونيوس ايام مكان فى مبيت فى الدير واحنا بليل كان الدير بيطفى النور فى الدير كله تقريبا فى حدود الساعة 12 بليل علشان الناس الزوار فى الدير يناموا
انا كنت ساعتها صغيرة وبصراحة كنت بخاف من الضلمة فكنت صاحية ومش عارفة انام وتقريبا بعد ساعة لقيت الغرفة اللى انا نايمة فيها نورت نور غريب نور مرة واحدة ومش عارفة مصدر النور اية والنور عمرى ماشوف زيه ولمدة تقريبا 10 دقايق او اقل شوية
وبعدين قلت لماما وبارده ماقدرناش نفهم اية النور ده
وبعدين نمت انا وماما وبعدين الصبح لقيت ماما بتقلى اصحى بسرعة شوفى اية اللى حصل
اية بقا اللى حصل 
ان كان فى واحدة ست عندها مرض وحش وتعبانة اوى وبعدين وهى نايمة ظهر لها الانبا بولا والانبا انطونيوس بنفس هيئتهم المعروفة وكمان ظهرو بالاسدين فالست خافت وقالوا لها انها هاتشفى من امراضها وباركوها بزيت وساعتها الدير كله نور وكل اللى كان صاحى شاف النور بليل رغم ان الدير كله مفيش اى نور والصبح الناس شافت الست ده واقدت تحكلهم المعجزة وفضلت جسمها وملابسها تنزل زيت كتير وكل الناس تاخد بركة الزيت ده
فابونا اللى فى الدير قال لها لازم تغيرى ملابسك والملابس اللى متغرقة بالزيت ده تفضل فى الدير علشان كلها زيت مبروك
وانا وسرتى اخذنا قطنة فيها زيت من الست ده والناس كلها اخذوا منها والزيت مش بيخلص

فانا شوفت المعجزة ده بعينى وعلى الرغم من انى كنت صغيرة لكن فكراها كويس اوى 
شفاعة الانبا بولا والانبا انطونيوس تكون معانا
امين 


منقوله *


----------



## asmicheal (2 يوليو 2009)

*


من اجمل اقوال الانبا انطونيوس




إذا اقتربت إلينا الأرواح الشريرة ووجدتنا فرحين في الرب ، مفكرين فيه مسلَّمين كل شيء في يده واثقين أنه لا قوة لها علينا ، فإنها تتراجع إلى الوراء.

إن كان الله لك فكل شئ لك حتى لو كنت محروما من كل شئ ،وان لم يكن الله لك فأنت محروم من كل شئ حتى لو كنت تملك كل شئ

الرب هو الطبيب العظيم الذي يشفي الجروح، سيشفي كل جروحك مهما كان عمقها أو اتساعها أو قدمها

لان مجئ ربنا يسوع جعل لنا عبودية صالحة حتى ابطل جميع الشرور

ان حياتنا ومماتنا مرتبطانبالقريب. فاذا ربحنا اخانا ربحنا الله, ولكن ان اساءنا اليه فقد اخطاءنا نحوالمسيح

لاتجعلوا اللحظات المؤقته تسرق منكم الابدية

أدب بخوف الله ولاتشفق. ولا تأخذ بوجه كبير ولاصغير بل اقطع بكلام الحق باستقامة.

كل خبزك بسكينة وهدوء وإمساك.وجلوسك يكونبأدب.ولا تتبع جميع أفكارك

إذا ضرب الناقوس لاتتوان عن الحضور إلى الكنيسة. ولا تتقمقم في عمل ما.

احرس ثيابك لئلا تمشى عرياناً في يوم الحكم فتفتضح.

لا تحلف البتة لا بشكولا بحق.

لا تعير أحدا مهما كانت الأسباب. إذا مضيت إلى أخ فلا تبطئ في قلايته. لا تتحدث في الكنيسة.لا تجلس في أزقة الدير.

لا تمض إلى كنيسة يجتمعفيها الناس ولا تلب دعوة وليمة.

لا تقم بعمل من الأعمال إلا بعد استشارة أب الدير. لا تظهر صوتك إلا في صلاة الفرائض.

الزم الحزن على خطاياك كمثل من عنده ميت. أوقد سراجك بدموع عينيك. لا تتحدث بجميع أفكارك لجميع الناس إلا للذين لهم قوة على خلاص نفسك. واشتغل بكل قوتك ليتمجد أبوك الذي في السماوات.

أدب أبنك بلا شفقة فدينونته عليك

لا تكن مقاتلاً باللسان. اجعل كل أحد يباركك والرب يسوع المسيحيعينك على العمل بمرضاته له المجد إلى الأبد أمين.كما أن السمك إذا خرج من الماء يموت كذلك الراهب إذا خرج من قلايته يموت خوف الله من قلبه


لا تأكل حتى تشبع ولا تنم إلا يسيراً بقدر. *


----------



## asmicheal (2 يوليو 2009)

*

أظلم نفسك لكل أنسان تمتلك التواضع + + + الانبا انطونيوس

أعلم أن الأتضاع هو أن تعد جميع البشر أفضل منك . متأكد من كل قلبك أنك أكثر منهم خطية و يكون رأسك منكسا و لسانك يقول لكل أحد أغفر لى + + + الانبا انطونيوس


ان الشياطين توجة هجماتها المنظورة الى الجبناء فارشموا انفسكم بعلامة الصليب بشجاعة و دعوا هؤلاء يسخرون من ذواتهم و اما انتم فتحصنوا بعلامة الصليب . فحيث وجدت اشارة الصليب ضعف السحر و تلاشت قوة العرافة + + +الانبا انطونيوس


من يسمع من آبائه فمن الرب يسمع ، ومن لا يسمع لهم فلا يسمع من الرب + + + الانبا انطونيوس


لاتجعلوا اللحظات المؤقته تسرق منكم الابدية + + + الانبا انطونيوس *


----------



## asmicheal (2 يوليو 2009)




----------



## asmicheal (2 يوليو 2009)




----------



## asmicheal (2 يوليو 2009)




----------



## asmicheal (2 يوليو 2009)

*طبعا لا ننسى ان اجمل بابا فى عصرنا 

القديس ذهبى الفم 

اول اسم تسمى بة فى رهبنتة*







*


قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث
بابا الاسكندرية و بطريرك الكرازة المرقسية
في مصر وسائر بلاد المهجر
تاريخ الميلاد : الجمعة 3 أغسطس 1923

مكان الميلاد : قرية سلام بمحافظة أسيوط

الاسم قبل الرهبنة : نظير جيد روفائيل

التحق بجامعة فؤاد الأول، في قسم التاريخ، وبدأ بدراسة التاريخ الفرعوني والإسلامي والتاريخ الحديث، وحصل على الليسانس بتقدير (ممتاز) عام 1947. 

وفي السنة النهائية بكلية الآداب التحق بالكلية الإكليركية. وبعد حصوله على الليسانس بثلاث سنوات تخرج من الكلية الإكليركية عمل مدرساً للغة العربية ومدرسا للغة الإنجليزية. 

حضر فصولا مسائية في كلية اللاهوت القبطي وكان تلميذاً وأستاذاُ فى نفس الكلية فى نفس الوقت. 

كان يحب الكتابة وخاصة كتابة القصائد الشعرية ولقد كان ولعدة سنوات محررا ثم رئيسا للتحرير قي مجلة مدارس الآحاد وفي الوقت نفسه كان يتابع دراساته العليا في علم الآثار القديمة. 

كان من الأشخاص النشيطين في الكنيسة وكان خادما في مدارس الآحاد. 
ثم ضباطاً برتبة ملازم بالجيش. 

رسم راهباً باسم (انطونيوس السرياني) في يوم السبت 18 يوليو 1954، وقد قال قداسته انه وجد في الرهبنة حياة مليئة بالحرية والنقاء. ومن عام 1956 إلى عام 1962 عاش قداسته حياة الوحدة في مغارة تبعد حوالي 7 أميال عن مبنى الدير مكرسا فيها كل وقته للتأمل و الصلاة. 

وبعد سنة من رهبنته تمت سيامته قساً. 

أمضى 10 سنوات في الدير دون أن يغادره.منقول من موقع الانبا تكلا 

عمل سكرتيراً خاصاً لقداسة البابا كيرلس السادس في عام 1959. 

رُسِمَ أسقفاً للمعاهد الدينية والتربية الكنسية، وكان أول أسقف للتعليم المسيحي وعميد الكلية الاكليريكية، وذلك في 30 سبتمبر 1962. 

وعندما تنيَّح قداسة البابا كيرلس في الثلاثاء 9 مارس 1971 أجريت انتخابات البابا الجديد في الأربعاء 13 أكتوبر. ثم جاء حفل تتويج البابا (شنودة) للجلوس على كرسي البابوية في الكاتدرائية المرقسية الكبرى بالقاهرة في 14 نوفمبر 1971 وبذلك أصبح البابا رقم (117) في تاريخ البطاركة. 

في عهد قداسته تمت سيامة اكثر من 100 أسقف وأسقف عام؛ بما في ذلك أول أسقف للشباب، أكثر من 400 كاهن وعدد غير محدود من الشمامسة في القاهرة والإسكندرية وكنائس المهجر. 

أولى قداسته اهتماما خاصا لخدمة المرأة في الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية. 

بالرغم من مسؤوليات قداسته العديدة والمتنوعة إلا انه يحاول دائما قضاء ثلاثة أيام أسبوعيا في الدير، وحب قداسته لحياة الرهبنة أدى إلى انتعاشها في الكنيسة القبطية حيث تم في عهده سيامة المئات من الرهبان والراهبات.. وكان أول بطريرك يقوم بإنشاء العديد من الأديرة القبطية خارج جمهورية مصر العربية وأعاد تعمير عدد كبير من الأديرة التى إندثرت. 

في عهده زادت الابارشيات كما تم إنشاء عدد كبير من الكنائس سواء داخل او خارج جمهورية مصر العربية






منقوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول *


----------



## kalimooo (2 يوليو 2009)

موضوع رائع جداااا  جدااااا يا asmicheal

شكرااااا جزيلا لمجهودك

ربنا يبارك  حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 يوليو 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا يا عم سليم 

ميررررررسى ليك على الموضوع 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------

